# Some pontiled items catching some sun!



## utility man (May 2, 2014)

Great day today! Took the opportunity to get a few out to photograph. The snuff and porter are dip molded and the blacking is two piece mold.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 2, 2014)

liquid sunshine!


----------



## sandchip (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful.  I like the one in the middle especially.


----------



## 2find4me (May 4, 2014)

The middle one has HUGE pontil, that is some nice color!


----------



## RED Matthews (May 4, 2014)

The center porter looks like it could have been paste molded, which would mean there should be no mold seams and maybe some surface turn up marks.  I like all of them.  It is to bad to get so old you can't get to find glass like that anymore.  At least I get to smile broadly in appreciation of them.  RED M.


----------



## utility man (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words guys! The porter does have a huge pontil. I had the chance to pick it up at Baltimore but left it behind. I was lucky to be able to pick it up through the mail a few weeks after the show. That bottle stayed on my mind for weeks after Baltimore and I had a lot of regret not buying it. The snuff is my newest addition as of late.


----------



## glass man (May 23, 2014)

WONDERFUL! Love the snuff bottle especially...wish I could get a pontiled one..JAMIE


----------



## utility man (May 23, 2014)

Jamie I could help you with that if you would like!


----------



## glass man (Jun 2, 2014)

I THANK YOU...IT IS THE MONEY PROBLEM...but hey I still love to look!! JAMIE


----------



## utility man (Jun 2, 2014)

Here is a new snuff I picked up recently. I was excited to get my hands on this one!

[attachment=image.jpg]
[attachment=image(WB).jpg]


----------



## sandchip (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice!  I'd still like to see the pontil on that porter if you have time.


----------



## utility man (Jun 3, 2014)

[attachment=image.jpg]
Sure thing sandchip! I sure would love to know where this bottle was blown. I have thoughts and heard thoughts of some very knowledgable collectors. Even they say the same thing that I already know, it is all speculation. Here is the pontil scar.


----------



## glass man (Jun 9, 2014)

WOW!!  I once had a very "WHITTLED" amber smooth base snuff..I still regret selling it..I know it was not  worth a lot of money..but I LOVED IT!!JAMIE


----------



## utility man (Jun 9, 2014)

I would have loved to have seen it! I have seen some really cool pith base snuffs over the years. There is one example that stand around 3 inches tall. As long as a bottle makes you happy then that is all that matters! Here is one that I cherish and I only gave twenty for it.[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## sandchip (Jun 10, 2014)

Puce!?


----------



## utility man (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes it is a 2 1/2 inch ink. [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## utility man (Jun 10, 2014)

Picture of the pontil. I have been told this is a tough one to get in any condition.


----------



## glass man (Jun 10, 2014)

NICE!  I am into colors and hope to get a bottle in this color one day .YES IF A BOTTLE MAKES YOU HAPPY..THEN THAT IS GREAT!!I am so thankful I can buy a bottle from time to time that is cheap..but I love it! I still remember in 74 getting a HOODS SARSAPARILLA bottle and man it was one of the greatest things in the world to  me!! JAMIE


----------

